
Police were called to reports of Murdock banging on the door of a neighbor - BinaryIdiot
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/30/ian_murdock_debian_founder/
======
BinaryIdiot
The interesting part that I hadn't heard before:

> According to the San Francisco police, officers were called to Steiner and
> Union St in the city at 11.30pm on Saturday, December 26, following reports
> of a man trying to break into a home – that man was identified as Ian
> Murdock. He reportedly fought with the cops, and was given a ticket for two
> counts of assault and one for obstruction of an officer. The techie had been
> drinking, according to the police logs. A medic arrived to treat an abrasion
> to Murdock's forehead, and he was released so he could be taken to hospital.

> A few hours later, on Sunday, December 27 at 2.40am, police were called
> again to reports of Murdock banging on the door of a neighbor at the very
> same block. A medic arrived to treat him for any injuries. Officers then
> took Murdock to the county jail where he was held in a cell.

> Murdock was bailed later that day, on Sunday, after a bond, said to be
> $25,000, was paid. He died the next day.

